# Your favorite James Bond movies.



## Tomatochu (Jan 9, 2011)

Well, The title says it all.

Mine are:
1) Live and let die
2) A view to a kill
3) The man with the golden gun


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 9, 2011)

We actually used to have a thread exactly like this, believe it or not.

My favorite is Casino Royale, followed by Goldfinger, but admittedly I've only seen something like seven or eight. They are my favorites because they each contain one of my favorite film scenes ever: in Casino Royale's case, where Bond is poisoned and stumbles over to the car to try to defibrillate himself, and in Goldfinger's case, the famous strapped-to-a-table-with-a-laser-inching-towards-his-crotch scene. I like my Bond about to die horribly and showing it.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jan 17, 2011)

Goldfinger
Live and Let Die
Thunderball


----------

